# Neues Fenster per Link öffnen und Variablen übergeben?



## thartmann000 (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo

In einem Thread von Klon, habe diesen JavScript Code gefunden, mit welchem ich ein neues Fenster öffnen kann und die Toolbar etc. ausschalten kann und die Grösse des Fenster definieren kann. Ich möchte nun jedoch noch 2 Variablen übergebe:

function Detail(gamenr,bildnr)
{
window.open("details.php?game="gamenr"&bild="bildnr"", "Detail","width=800, height=600,resizable=no");
}
</script>

Dieses Beispiel funktioniert nicht, aber ich denke es kann euch veranschaulichen, was ich machen will...

Um eure Hilfe wäre ich dankbar....

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Kyrius (17. Februar 2005)

```
function Detail(gamenr,bildnr)
{
window.open("details.php?game=gamenr&bild=bildnr", "Detail","width=800, height=600,resizable=no");
}
</script>
```

versuchs maöl ohne die Anführungszeichen bei den Get-Variablen


----------



## thartmann000 (17. Februar 2005)

Hier nochmals der abgeänderte Originalcode:

function Detail(gamenr,bildnr)
{
window.open("module/gallery/0405ruck_details.php?game=gamenr&bild=bildnr", "Detail","width=800, height=600,resizable=no");
}
</script>

So geht es auch nicht, die Fehlermeldung lautet:

Zeile: 1
Zeichen: 11
Fehler: ' )' erwartet
Code: 0

Wer kann helfen?


----------



## thartmann000 (17. Februar 2005)

hallo?
kann mir niemand helfen?


----------

